# New XD .45 Compact (Update Range 1st Impression)



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

The time was right (dangerous combo of purchase permit and cash in pocket), and a nice dealer at the show with a new .45 compact with a good price on it. 

DONE! Wrap it up! She's comin' home with me before it gets gone with the blue-light special manic craziness going on here at the show.

Word to the wise with gun shows.. Get there day 1 and early! Some dealers were jackin' the prices big time.. Some weren't.. Found one that was honest.

So I now have a .45 compact riding top-row with my P226 9mm hanging out under it in the safe. Cannot wait to get that bad boy to the range. Impulse buy but also I ammo'd up with 3 boxes of Fed HST with a decent price also.. That'll be my SD ammo stash. Now I gotta load up on FMJ's to see how this baby shoots and breaks in. 

I'm sure I'll be searching up on break-in, etc etc but any quick advice I'm all ears for from you XD experts. I did do a pre-range new-gun clean with hoppes 9 and then a light apply of militec-1. I'm wide open on XD advice as I know Sigs are a bit different and kinda like being wet.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase!



babs said:


> I did do a pre-range new-gun clean with hoppes 9 and then a light apply of militec-1.


That's all you needed to do. :smt023 The XDs are excellent weapons that are not picky about being spotless, nor are they picky about ammo. Go out, shoot it and enjoy it. :smt1099


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

kid duty today.. then grass-mowing duty.. yep, honey-do list for getting to go out and play yesterday. :smt022 Gotta wait until I can slip off to the range.. Probably some long lunch this week. I'm sure I'll be thrilled at how much .45 acp range ammo there ISN'T available. So for now, just filled out little warranty card and playing with the mags. I dunno, the stock gear doesn't look all that bad if that's all a guy had. Though I'm sure my next surf will be for checking out holsters and goodies. Now I have a rail too. uh oh. :watching:


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, a better holster is a must. That teensy plasic holster from the kit prints on your clothing like hell! Get a cheap fobus paddle for it and it will carry much more securely.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I was even considering one of the crossbreed jobs or a galco (in support of one of our own here). It's wide open.. Once I get the cc permit, it'll be wide open territory. It's no ppk for sure, so a good carry rig will be an interesting search. 

That short 10rd grip is definitely a plus. I'd equate the gun to just about the size of a P229 Sig in grip length.. but with definitely a bunch more bad medicine. 

I can't wait to send some .45's downrange and get the feel for it. I've shot the .357 Sig version and a few .40's so I'm expecting a good deal of bump, maybe different.. More of a push rather than a snappy recoil but certainly more than my 9 banger 226.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

GREAT FIND KID!! I couldn't find one anywhere local. I ended up with a service model. Now I need to stumble upon a catch like you got so my name actually fits me..lol!! You are going to love it at the range im sure. I was super happy with my XD purchase.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

This one being the 4" "compact" model is pretty cool in concept with the short handle for carry. You get an extra inch of sight picture and barrel, but the grip a little longer than a subby. This particular ACP has been pretty much my favorite model since first learning about the XD.

I'm afraid she'll have to go with me tomorrow for a long lunch.. don't think I'll be able to wait too long to try her out.

Oh, on cleaning last night the inside rails on the slide, etc, I was kinda surprised at the brown unidentifiable "crud" in the rails the hoppes 9 and patch was pulling off. I assumed was just their dried up grease or something. Cleaned up fine but just wondered how normal that is. As it's got the little test-round casing, I assume they test-fired and immediately packed it up.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, didn't read that correctly. You got the service model then too. I was thinking SUB-compact. I have that on the brain lately. I cleaned mine too and there was a noticeable amount of crap in it. I had just fired 100 rounds threw her but I found the same gunk. Check this out: http://springfield-armory.primediaoutdoors.com/SPstory11.php

Crazy what our little plastic "Glock Wannabe's" will endure. I too will be taking a long lunch Tuesday for another round of shoot the paper bad guys. Have fun and welcome to the XD family.

PS: Dont go calling the 4" a COMPACT around here. You will be corrected as I was by the top echelon..lol!! Just kiddin guys.. I saw it marked as compact a few places and it is the middle model under the TACTICAL. It's known around these parts as the SERVICE model.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh yeah I love that article! 

Mud... Not just for boots and splash-guards on your car.. Use it for slide lube on your XD too. 

uh.. or maybe NOT. hehehehe


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

XD Sub-Compact said:


> PS: Dont go calling the 4" a COMPACT around here. You will be corrected as I was by the top echelon..lol!! Just kiddin guys.. I saw it marked as compact a few places and it is the middle model under the TACTICAL. It's known around these parts as the SERVICE model.


Actually, since you're already really confused, I'll correct you again. :smt033

The model that _babs_ purchased is the XD45Compact. This model has the Service length barrel/slide with the Subcompact length grip. :watching::smt1099


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Hehehe.. It's an oddball ain't it. Yes it is the "Service" length slide 4", but yes it's called the "XD Compact".

BeefyBeefo's correct though I noticed, actually it's not completely as short as the sub-compact grips (2-finger length). It's a little longer but still not the full service length grip.. It allows pinky to take hold, about like a P229 Sig, or maybe a 7-shot 1911 "commander" length maybe I think they're called. Slap in the 13 rd mag and it's dimensionally the same as a full svc length .45 acp XD which is plenty grip for Andre the Giant even, God rest his soul.

http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php?model=23

Mine is the very top model# in the pulldown, XD*9645*HCSP06


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

babs said:


> but any quick advice I'm all ears for from you XD experts. .


I have had 4 XD's and the only thing I did to them was to change the sights. I used glock, fiber optic and nightsights. The fiber optic was the best for my XD 45 compition gun for shooting outside and my carry one had the night sights.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

babs said:


> I can't wait to send some .45's downrange and get the feel for it. I've shot the .357 Sig version and a few .40's so I'm expecting a good deal of bump, maybe different.. More of a push rather than a snappy recoil but certainly more than my 9 banger 226.


I can't speak for everyone but I would much rather deal with 45 ACP recoil than 40S&W or 357SIG recoil. I'm betting you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

literaltrance said:


> I can't speak for everyone but I would much rather deal with 45 ACP recoil than 40S&W or 357SIG recoil. I'm betting you'll be pleasantly surprised.


Yaaaaay! :smt023 I done good then.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

literaltrance said:


> I can't speak for everyone but I would much rather deal with 45 ACP recoil than 40S&W or 357SIG recoil. I'm betting you'll be pleasantly surprised.


It is personal preference, but I couldn't agree more. :smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

FINALLY!!! Got some range time in with the newbie 45. 100 rds through it Saturday.

*Solid shooter:* 
Smooth fast cycling. I expected something more dramatic, but the gun is very very smooth and cycling is consistent through the shots.. 1st apply of militec-1 burned in. More to come. Kicks brass like all the way to the other end of the range.. Dang! There was a guy loading like 4 lanes over that kept ducking as my brass was bouncing off the ceiling joists and peppering him. Poor guy. hehehe

*Accuracy: *
Far more accurate than than I am with it. for now. 
I'm thinking I'm not gonna bench test it any further until I get used to the trigger or until the trigger smooths out a bit. But once I finally settled down after getting used to the gun, I'm putting out an interesting crescent moon grouping a couple inches left of bullseye at 10 yards. I attribute it to something I'm doing with the trigger-pull and not the gun. ESTO = Equipment Superior To Operator.  Slow deliberate shots appear to be dead on.

I'm guessing no sight adjusting necessary but will see after break in.. Breaking ME in, with this gun. :mrgreen:

*Trigger: *
Same SA pull every time. It's certainly no tuned up 1911, but, I'm digging the 1st shot also being a single action and just like the rest with the XD's relatively short reset. I expect it to smooth out a bunch but it's not bad now. Every shot, same pull, same reset, same feel.. I'm guessing this is more a selling point for the XD than I realized. I certainly dig it.

*On Recoil:* Oh yes.. Very pleased as suspected.. The .45 acp XD doesn't perceptively kick very much more than my 9mm Sig.. Believe it or not. I'm guessing the "push" of the .45 round vs a hotter .40SW or .357Sig round that I've shot before, what I "perceive" to be a lower bore axis, and the poly-frame absorption factor.. nice things. Certainly wouldn't have any problem shooting this gun all day long... Except the fact that it'd cost as much as a car for all the ammo. Darnit. Saved my brass this time. I'm gonna want to shoot this gun.. A bunch.

But the gun is naturally fast back down to target I thought. Doesn't do a bunch of twisting and torquing but just a simple muzzle flip with slide-return knocking it back down to target.

.... In simple terms.. *I love the XD ... Sig still not for sale though. :mrgreen:*


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

That's great to hear.

I was eyeing a "compact" XD45 yesterday but I was hesitant to persue the idea once I noticed this one had a manual safety. Normally I am all about manual safeties but without a hammer I think I would get confused in a rush. Still, the gun felt great and came in my preferred caliber. Glad to hear yours is doing well.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks. I'm looking forward to many more rounds through it.

I wouldn't let the manual safety bother me unless it made a significant impact on the trigger.. Or was placed poorly so a 1911-style thumb-down disengage wasn't smooth upon sighting the weapon. With an understanding of the XD's design, it was a feature I was really indifferent about, or maybe preferred not to have.

This is my 1st striker-fired and I'm actually used to it already i think. Maybe it's the mental assurance of the visual striker I like maybe. The XD is very very simple really.. Load, chamber, holster. Or in the case of the manual safety, just one more step.

I do admit though, the "idea" of cocked and locked is a little unnerving I think at first, then you think logically think it through.. firing-pin-block, grip-safety, trigger-safety.. Designed to be cocked if chambered. So the manual safety maybe can eleviate apprehension a bit further there.


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

Hey babs, how was the grip? Did you try both magazines (10 round: flush with bottom of grip / 13 round: with grips extension)? 

I was thinking for so long that I wanted a XD40 subcompact, but the teeny grip is hard to hold. So I was thinking maybe get one like your XD45 (9645). If you shot using both magazines, was there a noticable difference in your grip and its effect on aiming/control?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

*Answer to your grip question..*

Yes, I've shot with both 10rd and 13rd extended mags.. Not much difference really.. The extension does kinda wiggle a little.. Not the tightest fit on the 13rd.. but truthfully when I shoot I'm concerned more of having the web of my hand pressed in tight, so my grip isn't as solid down on the extension anyway. So as far as aiming or control between the two mags, the difference I think is minimal. About the same to me.

The grip ergonomics overall for me is great I think. (keyword "me", as grip fit is very personal). For a double-stack .45, I'd call it excellent.. Nice flat-back 1911 angle without the glock-grip-point thing going on. By comparison, the grip is certainly larger than my 226 with stock panels.. More like the 226 when I had the wrap-around hogues on it.. Which I much prefer. Felt an XDm 9mm which I definitely thought was too small for me.. Good crimson-trace slip-on opportunity though with those.. There's room to thicken up those grips. The .45 grip fits well with getting hold of the trigger, though I have to back off a bit to just put finger-pad on the trigger.. So actually if you've got large hands with fairly long trigger reach, the gun is adequate, moreso than say a P226 Sig.. my only comparison that I've spent a lot of time with.

*New range report... *

I figured the gun would have to break me in, and that's exactly right. I'm still getting used to the XD's trigger pull.. I'm grouping to the left slightly at 10 yards, indicating I haven't mastered what's going on with that trigger pull... *Any suggestions, I'm wide open *as I'm no expert nor would I claim to be or play on on TV. I know if I take a very slooooooow conscious trigger squeeze, or a normal real-situation quick trigger pull straight through the break, I tend to shoot better with it.. I guess that's a good thing.. If I'm ripping through the trigger as if my life depended on it, it seems to group better.. Interesting and I'm thinking no accident in their design.

But I am jerking more shots than I'd like.. or doing something odd as a lot are breaking left a few inches even.. On my last trip last week, 2nd trip with the gun (only 100rds through it sofar) it Took a couple mag fulls for me to loosen up with it and settle down. Maybe it's just trigger time and .45 ACP time.

Also, I did run a mag full of *Federal 230g HST*'s through it. I'm fairly sure I limp-wristed one, as it FTF'd on me.. I'm not concerned this early in the game with the gun.. After 500rds and my experience at that point with the XD, if it had feed issues, I'd be concerned. Not as yet.

.. Sorry for the novel. Right now she's in the safe doing HD duty with big-mag full and new Insight light hanging on it.. Now that's sexy. hehe :smt023 If I can actually hit with the thing.


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

Hey, lets see some pics with the Insight light on it. Like you said, sexy!! Thanks for the info. I will probably be getting one very soon.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Gun-pron! You just want gun-pron! hehehe :anim_lol:
If I can find the time.


I tell ya though, since you're looking, if we coulda figured out how to ship it without it costing a fortune, beefybeefo's XD9SC was a sweeeeeet little carry 3" I was considering.. That'd be an even nicer carry piece for size alone. Looks like he's sold it finally to buy ammo for his glock. hehehe

But as far as a .45 with nice recoil and controllability, the XD45C is a nice jack of all trades.. It's carry capable, shoot-able, great capacity, and XD build... Once it breaks me in so I can group 'em where they're supposed to go. I did get a bit spoiled with how sweet my P226 shoots with it's slick trigger.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

babs said:


> I'm grouping to the left slightly at 10 yards, indicating I haven't mastered what's going on with that trigger pull... *Any suggestions, I'm wide open *as I'm no expert nor would I claim to be or play on on TV. I know if I take a very slooooooow conscious trigger squeeze, or a normal real-situation quick trigger pull straight through the break, I tend to shoot better with it.. I guess that's a good thing.. If I'm ripping through the trigger as if my life depended on it, it seems to group better.. Interesting and I'm thinking no accident in their design.
> 
> But I am jerking more shots than I'd like.. or doing something odd as a lot are breaking left a few inches even.. On my last trip last week, 2nd trip with the gun (only 100rds through it sofar) it Took a couple mag fulls for me to loosen up with it and settle down. Maybe it's just trigger time and .45 ACP time.


I do the EXACT same thing with Glocks and XDs....I have no idea why but I am about 1-2 inches to the right-of-center during drills (I'm left-handed). Shots at 7 yards are pretty much dead on but the offset is very noticable at 15 yards. And of course, just like yourself, slow, concentrated trigger pulls and bench rest shots are spot on so you know the gun is fine....the obvious answer is trigger pull/jerk but I cannot explain why this doesn't happen with any other handgun I own. I used to think it was the poly frame and perhaps the weapon was JUST light enough to amplify trigger-finger movement but then I did some shooting on my USP and there is no off-center shooting to speak of. The only other difference between Glock/XD and everything else I own is that Glocks and XDs don't have a double-action mode and they are striker-fired weapons. I have spent LOTS of time working DA mode on my handguns with snap caps and I think this goes a long way to steady a firearm when pulling a more resistant DA trigger. This option isn't avaialble on the Glock/XD due to lack of DA.

My point is, I've also experienced this and I have NOT quite yet put my finger on how or why....although I'd be willing to bet it has something to do with no DA and the consistent "safe-action" trigger pull. As to how to curtail this, well honestly I'm not sure, but at least we're both confident it's the shooter and not the weapon. It's just going to take some training I suppose.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh thank goodness I'm not the only one! :mrgreen:

I have a theory I'll have to test... Last knuckle of trigger finger.. The inside of the knuckle presses gun away from trigger hand when the trigger finger pulls. Just a hypothesis... but my logic is the inside pad of the hand at that knuckle (where index finger attaches to hand) protrudes.

If so, a possible correction drill might be tight left/right hand squeeze ala what I've seen Todd Jarrett teach on some youtube vid.. "vice" grip on the sides of the grip with snap-cap drills.. maybe. Well.. Basically what you said.. Drill drill drill! .... Oh yeah, that vid is now linked in here.

[yt]



[/yt]

... Check out right at :39 seconds what he says about incorrect gun angle in hand.. 95% of shooters hold it wrong. I'm betting also with the thick .45 grip I'm doing that to get around to the trigger. I'm gonna test that as well consciously at range.

I gotta get some snap-caps.


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

Dude, that might be the most helpful "grip advice" video I've ever seen. Now *I* gotta get some snapcaps.


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

babs said:


> Gun-pron! You just want gun-pron! hehehe :anim_lol:
> If I can find the time.
> 
> I tell ya though, since you're looking, if we coulda figured out how to ship it without it costing a fortune, beefybeefo's XD9SC was a sweeeeeet little carry 3" I was considering.. That'd be an even nicer carry piece for size alone. Looks like he's sold it finally to buy ammo for his glock. hehehe
> ...


It's all about the gun porn. I have two buddies out of state and we're always sending each other gun pics of our latest and greatest. Good times!

Thanks for thinkin about me and beefybeefo's XD9SC. I already have a ported XD9C. It is and always has been my best shooter. And you get awesome V-shaped flames when you shoot! Trouble is, with the ported barrel, it's not an ideal carry gun. Plus I want an XD45, and figured I could use it for carry if I get the XD45C.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

up2orbit said:


> Dude, that might be the most helpful "grip advice" video I've ever seen. Now *I* gotta get some snapcaps.


Yeah I was messing around with the grip and noticed if I change that angle a bit, my grip hand thumb just rides the indent on the left side, and trigger finger is right in the pad part away from the 1st knuckle.. I'm thinking practice being conscious of the grip will hopefully make a difference.

Unlike the Sig, the XD has that prominent indentation which I assume is specifically for strong-hand thumb.. It's lower than the typical manual safety location on a 1911, so it takes a bit of adjustment with the support hand grip....

That's it.. Next one is a Para 1911! hehehe  
Can't turn a kawa or honda into a harley.. There can be only one 45 degree single-pin v-twin. I guess the same goes with semi-auto pistols.. Hard to beat Browning's original ergonomics.. Though the XD is pretty nice in it's own right.
:smt033


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

> I figured the gun would have to break me in, and that's exactly right. I'm still getting used to the XD's trigger pull.. I'm grouping to the left slightly at 10 yards, indicating I haven't mastered what's going on with that trigger pull... Any suggestions, I'm wide open as I'm no expert nor would I claim to be or play on on TV. I know if I take a very slooooooow conscious trigger squeeze, or a normal real-situation quick trigger pull straight through the break, I tend to shoot better with it.. I guess that's a good thing


Break it down into 3 slow parts:

Present (the gun)

Touch (the trigger)

Press (the trigger, fire *pop-pop-pop*)

Repeat 50,000 times.

Practice form and function, speed comes naturally after that.

Be as fast as you can, but only as fast as you can accurately get a good hit. 
A little deviation is fine. This is not a match/bullseye shooter. It's for stopping threats. You can stop a threat just as well with 3 shots dead center or 2" off of same.

If your groups are super tight, speed up. 
If they are too far apart, slow down. 
Your grouping should be the same at 10y and 20y. 
Respect the balance between speed and deviation and distance.

And if at any time you become tired of your new XD, feel free to give it to me. :smt033


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

50,000 repetitions.... I better get started! :smt033 
I'll get 'em to back up the semi full of .45 acp to the door. hehehehe

But definitely.. ain't no substitute to good conscious trigger-time.. I need to try to get in at least once per 1 or 2 wks.. That'd be nice.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

If you need help with unloading and storage, just let me know. 

Practice draw, Presentation, Touch and Press (dry fire) at home if possible. 

It promotes muscle memory etc... I do it alot, esp if I can't get away for live fire and keeps me sharper (like a marble ) for actual training, eases things on the wallet too. 

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

clanger said:


> If you need help with unloading and storage, just let me know.
> 
> Practice draw, Presentation, Touch and Press (dry fire) at home if possible.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, buddy, especially the wallet part. Soon as I get my XD45c I'll be practicing in the mirror. I just won a gunbroker auction, so it should be here next week or so.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

up2orbit said:


> I hear ya, buddy, especially the wallet part. Soon as I get my XD45c I'll be practicing in the mirror. I just won a gunbroker auction, so it should be here next week or so.


Congrats and enjoy to you too! :smt023

(my 4" is comin' soon....gona be some SEB's gettin' swiss-cheesed in a hurry.....:numbchuck: :mrgreen


----------

